# Csv zimbabwe thread on twitter



## CSV_MAY2019_Harare (Aug 22, 2019)

Please help retweet this thread I wrote on Twitter so we can help escalate this issue with Home affairs.

https://twitter.com/ThomasNcube6/status/1173928122384822272?s=20


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

CSV_MAY2019_Harare said:


> Please help retweet this thread I wrote on Twitter so we can help escalate this issue with Home affairs.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ThomasNcube6/status/1173928122384822272?s=20


I see the humble brag salary figure of R260 000 a month and savings worth R150 000. My question to you is why didn't you apply to visa friendly countries like New Zealand or Canada. You surely have the financial muscle to satisfy the bank statement requirements. You are wasting your time waiting over 8 months. Australia processes your visa in less than 2 weeks


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

They dont really care whether you earn R1 000 000 000 a month as long as you earn above the threshhold (I think R8500) then you are as good as everyone else.


----------

